# Our Labels Have Arrived!



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Sneak peek  what do you guys think












Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## thekeeperza (15/4/14)

Looking good @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Sweet as!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (15/4/14)

Tick as sits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Super excited  got a whole lot of bottling to do this weekend 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan (15/4/14)

Looks good Gizmo and Stroodle, everything of the best with your juice range.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

Nice... Like it @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff. I better order some more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Thanks @Tristan  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

Wanting 2 bottles please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Vk4? Or something else  full range will be shown after the long weekend 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

VK4 and also liking the Amarulo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (15/4/14)

looking awesome guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/4/14)

That looks real nice!! Kind of a 'groovy' feel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

Loving the new labels!  schweeeet!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Looking good guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (16/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Super excited  got a whole lot of bottling to do this weekend
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thought you have the weekend off? Damn work!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (16/4/14)

Nice labels guys! Like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (16/4/14)

Looking good guys! All the best with the range!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/4/14)

Now that looks stunning!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

looking good guys!!!

well done


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/14)

Thanks for all the kind words guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Thought you have the weekend off? Damn work!



Haha  Actually wait its my birthday weekend I think I should just put my feet up and let everyone else do it  Lol who am I kidding im too excited for that!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

